# Is there something cheaper for 60G tank?



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm trying to find a cheapish fixture for my 60G so I can start planting it. I'm trying to get enough lighting to grow a good amount of plants, without having to add ferts or co2.

I was thinking about buying an A H Supply 2x 55W compact bulb kit. It would fit the full 48in across and will give me about 2wpg.

It will cost me $116.92 for the kit and 2 bulbs.

Is there anything cheaper that will get me around that lighting, or is this the best i'll be able to do?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

You could try the Catalina 3x54w t5. It's about $20 more but you get alot more light. The ah supply kits are very good also. But, for a 65 gal, I think you are going to need more light than that. I had a 4x55w kit from ah supply. I sold that to get the Catalina 3x54w and could not be anymore happier. I have a 55g and the 3x54w are more than enough.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Well like I said I was looking for something cheaper, plus i'm going low-tech anyways, so that doesn't really help much by adding more light and adding more for cost.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

4ft s bulb shop light. should be less then $30.

just can't use bulbs that need a starter.( not really a big deal)


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

TAB said:


> 4ft s bulb shop light. should be less then $30.
> 
> just can't use bulbs that need a starter.( not really a big deal)


I was looking into shop lights first, but couldn't find where I could get a good sized ballast end cap kit thing and all that stuff.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

walmarts lights of america shoplight - buy 2 - cannibalize one - run a 2X ODNO - google ODNO


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

BenBOMB said:


> Well like I said I was looking for something cheaper, plus i'm going low-tech anyways, so that doesn't really help much by adding more light and adding more for cost.


Whoops sorry about that. Didn't really read your first post carefully. But, +1 for the walmart lights. Did that on my old 55gal a few years back. I had 2 of those fixtures and I could grow mosses, ferns and crypts just fine without any co2. It was a Walsted type tank with a dirt substrate.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

surpera1 said:


> walmarts lights of america shoplight - buy 2 - cannibalize one - run a 2X ODNO - google ODNO


Could you give me some links where to buy the lights and bulbs and such because i'm having a hard time with google lol.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think those lights are on their website. Just head down to Walmart and go where their light bulbs, fans and stuff are. They should be their and last I looked, they were like $12. Hawaii prices are usually higher so they might be cheaper where you live. As for bulbs, any 4ft 32w daylight bulbs are fine. HD was cheaper last I looked, $6 for a pair. Any bulb that says daylight is usually in the temp range you want to be in.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

nokturnalkid said:


> I don't think those lights are on their website. Just head down to Walmart and go where their light bulbs, fans and stuff are. They should be their and last I looked, they were like $12. Hawaii prices are usually higher so they might be cheaper where you live. As for bulbs, any 4ft 32w daylight bulbs are fine. HD was cheaper last I looked, $6 for a pair. Any bulb that says daylight is usually in the temp range you want to be in.


Then with that after I buy it I do the ODNO thing?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

If you only buy one pair, then ODNO would help out. If you buy 2, then you should have more than enough lights as long as you stick to low light plants.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm just going to get some ballast and some end light thingys and such i'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

What does ODNO mean?


----------



## talkingplant (Aug 19, 2009)

pam916 said:


> What does ODNO mean?


Overdriven Normal Output

More here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Overdriven-Normal-Output-ODNO/18/


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-48in-2x54W-T5-HO-Light-Fixture-p/52103.htm

yes it has some cheap reflectors probably but for 45 bucks its better the waly world.:biggrin:


----------

